

Crack MD5 passwords with JavaScript Web Workers - deadbea7
https://github.com/feross/md5-password-cracker.js

======
Goranek
You forgot to mention one thing..it will be slower than a regular software,
but imagine this.

To be able to get 1000 users to crack password, you need to install a software
on 1000 computers.

With your javascript breaker, you can load it in frame on your webpage, and
have thousands of your users cracking it.

